# expression of belief / opinions



## Gavril

How would you rank the following expressions in terms of the level of certainty they imply?

_Epäilen, ettei sialla ole siipiä._

_Arvelisin, ettei sialla ole siipiä.
_
_Arvelen, ettei ...

Luulen, ettei ...

Minusta tuntuu, ettei ...

Minusta sialla ei ole siipiä.

Sialla ei taida olla siipiä.

Ajattelen, ettei ...

Uskon, ettei ...

Olen varma siitä, ettei ...


_Kiitos etukäteen!


----------



## Hakro

This is my list, other Finns may have a slightly different order:_

Olen varma siitä, ettei ..._
_Uskon, ettei ..._
_Minusta sialla ei ole siipiä.
__Sialla ei taida olla siipiä.
Minusta tuntuu, ettei ...
Epäilen, ettei sialla ole siipiä._
_Arvelen, ettei ...
Arvelisin, ettei sialla ole siipiä.
__Luulen, ettei ...
Luulisin, ettei ...
_
_(Ajattelen, ettei ... - _I wouldn't use the verb _ajatella_ in this case.)


----------



## akana

Where would you plug in "_minulla on sellainen tunne, että/ettei_"? Or would this be used in a different context?


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> Where would you plug in "_minulla on sellainen tunne, että/ettei_"? Or would this be used in a different context?


I would put it between _Minusta tuntuu, ettei ..._ and _Epäilen, ettei ..._


----------



## sammio

_Minulla on sellainen tunne_ sounds quite bad to me, it is just a direct translation from "I've got a feeling that" after all and a totally equivalent alternative for it is _Minusta tuntuu_.


----------



## Hakro

sammio said:


> _Minulla on sellainen tunne_ sounds quite bad to me, it is just a direct translation from "I've got a feeling that" after all and a totally equivalent alternative for it is _Minusta tuntuu_.


That's why I put it directly after _Minusta tuntuu, ettei ..._ 

I wouldn't use it in this case either but in certain contexts it doesn't sound bad at all. Look: _Olen varma että sairastun - - Taidan sairastua - - Minulla on sellainen tunne että sairastun - - Luulen että sairastun ..._


----------

